# Braunshauseni or Avic Avic



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the differance between a Avicularia Braunshauseni and a Avicularia avicularia.
Is it just size? as AA gets about 5" and AB get approx 7"
I tried getting photos up on the internet and compared 2, the photos i found even the bark they were both on looked the same

any help will be much appreciated as i have 1 of the female from above and would like to breed her as she is about 7" and a lovely girl

thanks in advance
Kev


----------



## SpiderFreek (Feb 23, 2010)

They are different species
The braunshauseni is much bigger but looks similar in appearance
I would say yours is a braunshauseni but without a picture I can't be certain
Any cross breeding is frowned upon so i'd advise against it

-Matt


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Read this first: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/127073-avicularia-situation.html

OK, that should clear up a lot of the problems involved, there's a few different spiders that have been sold as _A.braunshauseni_ I think, to add to that identifying avics based on photos is impossible for most species. Also there's a few different ones that reach sizes like your one I'm sorry to say, so size alone doesn't clear it up.

Alas, responsibility says that as you can't tell it's not one for breeding  which is a shame.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks for the replys
i dont want to mis breed, thats why i want i.d. on this one

here is a photo of my little:whistling2: girl, she is very docile


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

To get an ID, you'll need to take her to a spider taxonomist for proper identification... and even then it would rely on her being a recognised species. After this you'd need a properly identified male.

Nice spider though, looks a bit porky


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

HA HA nice one :lol2:

she does eat extremely well, thanks for your help
Kev


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

another thing, she has very long curved red hairs on her back legs, although you cant see it in the photo,


----------



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

nice looking t there my avic avic had a nasty habbit of flinging poo towards my face mainly when i was putting her back in and id get a white splat on my shoulder or near my neck, :gasp:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I believe anyone that wants a proper ID should look much further than RFUK, especially where Avics are concerned. You're likely to get opinions based on other peoples experience rather than a correct ID. 
You could try Eric Reynolds who provided this pic in BTS, or others that may provide a better understanding of identifying Avicularia. :
Avicularia sp. "braunshauseni" female - BTS photogallery

ID from a photograph is no indication of species. Sizes and colour variants can be regional differences of a species, they are not taxomonical factors. Neither A. avicularia nor A. braunshauseni are properly identified Avicularia and therefore are merely referred to as "pet trade". The rule is, if in doubt don't breed.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

i am about 95% convinced its an A. braunshauseni, but wont breed unless i am 100% convinced
No hairs or any other bodily fluid being aimed in my direction. Thankfully

The size of her, she could pick me up shake me around a bit and throw me back in her tank


----------

